# Hunger Pukes?



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

The past couple of days Wallaby has been puking a lot. Friday morning he got into the pears I was giving my guinea pigs and ate a couple. Puked right afterwards. It was right before his mealtime.
Then last night he puked right before I was about to feed him as well, around 10. And this morning. Around 10. He didn't eat any of it. Is this hunger puking?
He is about 30lbs [slightly underweight], 2 years old, been on raw for about two weeks now. Just introduced turkey on Saturday and otherwise fine and healthy.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Hunger pukes are usually late at night or very early in the morning from what i have experienced with them. What did the vomit look like, green/yellow liquid foam?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Could be. Mine get the hunger pukes at odd times, usually 4 in the morning, in my bed, while I am fast asleep. Ugh.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

How many times per day are you feeding? And what is he puking up?

Since you are new....it could be his body just adjusting to raw in general. Seems as though all of my dogs went through an adjustment period and puked a couple times in the very beginning.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I feed twice a day roughly 12 hours apart. 
The puke looks almost clear. A little bit frothy, but other than that it looks more like spit-up. When he threw up the pear bits it was bright yellow.
His first night on raw he regurgitated a bunch of bone shards but then he ate most of it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

could very well be hunger pukes, do you feed at the same time every day? if so it could cause a problem with his system, they get their body's on a schedule and they get the juices flowing, i feed mine on a sliding scale :lol:

morning between 6-12.
night between 6-10

since i started doing it that way i haven't had a hunger puke. it keeps their system guessing when their next meal will be, in the wild there isn't a feeding time so i try to keep it as reminiscent of that as possible.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Tobi. I haven't fed him yet this morning because last night I fed him literally moments after he puked. I don't want him learning "if I puke, she'll feed me!"
I think I will start varying his meal times a bit.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Although, if your dogs are anything like mine, the time in which you feed has NOTHING to do with getting the hunger pukes :/

For my dogs, a very small dinner almost always leads to 4 am hunger pukes. So does a bone-heavy dinner. I have to make sure they have a substantial, boneless dinner.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

The clear, frothy type seems to be a hunger puke, but the bone shards and pear bits probably aren't. I feed once a day, so that may get him accustomed to having an empty stomach.

On a side note, I feel like I'm about to hunger puke. Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Although, if your dogs are anything like mine, the time in which you feed has NOTHING to do with getting the hunger pukes :/
> 
> For my dogs, a very small dinner almost always leads to 4 am hunger pukes. So does a bone-heavy dinner. I have to make sure they have a substantial, boneless dinner.


Same here...if they get a smallish dinner they get early morning pukes. 



MissusMac said:


> The clear, frothy type seems to be a hunger puke, but the bone shards and pear bits probably aren't. I feed once a day, so that may get him accustomed to having an empty stomach.
> 
> *On a side note, I feel like I'm about to hunger puke. Is it lunch time yet*?


No kidding....I'm starving!!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

The turkey I got [wings] was tough to break into 1/2 a days' worth of food-sized portions. So Should I try feeding him a smaller breakfast and a big dinner? [I'm thinking 1/3rd to 1/4 of a chicken quarter in the AM and then 1/2 a turkey wing at night... at least for now.]


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

SilverBeat said:


> I feed twice a day roughly 12 hours apart.
> The puke looks almost clear. A little bit frothy, but other than that it looks more like spit-up. When he threw up the pear bits it was bright yellow.
> *His first night on raw he regurgitated a bunch of bone shards but then he ate most of it.*


Bleh, there goes plans for dinner.

My boy has hunger puked one time only and it was clear with a bit of yellow. From your description, it sounds the same.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you think you're feeding enough? Maybe try increasing each meal by an ounce or so and see if that helps.

I honestly think its just him adjusting to raw. 

Yeah....its a pain to deal with for now, but as he adjusts to it and his body gets more accustomed to a whole new way of feeding....it will go away. Its happened...3 times? And one of them was from eating some pears, right? I don't think it needs a huge intervention right now....I'd just ride it out.


----------

